# Size Matters



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

How would you or have you ever measured your width??

I have just measured my recent purchase and received a shock, I know the maximum is 2.55 metres but what does that include/exclude ?

comments please

Loddy


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

dunno loddy but I am 2.59 so ner...

 

past caring


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Loddy

Looked up the appropriate bit from my book:

I looked up The Road Vehicles Construction and Use Regulations 1986 (No. 1078) and under Overall width Regulation 7/963 it said that mirrors, lamps, reflectors, sideboards let down for loading and usefully snowploughs were not included.

It's written in a humorous way. :? 

May have changed since then. Just re Google the regs.

As an edit and afterthought it does include awnings hence people taking them off before being measured.

 
Keith


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I looked at the " approved list" and mines 2540mm.

dunno what it includes though.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"May have changed since then. Just re Google the regs."

Or even easier search MHF:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-107123.html#107123

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

B and aid

where do you find the approved list ?

Loddy


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "May have changed since then. Just re Google the regs."
> 
> Or even easier search MHF:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-107123.html#107123
> ...


Dave

It might have been but that was from 2006 and the link in the post doesn't work anymore hence my suggestion.

 
Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Keith,

There's been a heck of a lot of hot air since then but I'll bet you whatever you like the relevant law hasn't changed 

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV list*

Hi

This is the "list" as I found when researching RV's.

Regards

Russell

http://www.rvda.co.uk/rvlist.php


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

There you go, I typed that without moving my lips. And used Russells post,

which is only fair, since I nicked it off him in the first place. :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Dear
mines not on the list !!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Loddy,

Worry not, since mine is, but when a mate of mine imported the exact same vehicle, ( but not as nice as mine, obviously :wink: ) he had his measured by the man from the ministry.

i think alot of this depends on where you try to regiter the vehicle. Which it shouldnt, but, apparently, from my experience it does. I think this makes the whole issue a mockery.


----------

